# Sayings that are no longer relevant.



## Ronni (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 23, 2022)

“He’s a *carbon copy* of his father”


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2022)

Dial this phone number...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Reverse charge call....


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 23, 2022)

“It’s long distance! Wait till after 7 to call them!”


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2022)

'Operator'


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> 'Operator'


kids will know that word Gary..plenty operators around for various jobs...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

You _can't_ shop this late at night, 
because *all *_the stores are closed at this hour!  _


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> kids will know that word Gary..plenty operators around for various jobs.


I s'pose
But not on the phone


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Lend me a dime, so I can give them a call to let them know we are on our way over there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2022)

Will you take a check?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm in the book!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Turn on the wireless


----------



## Jan14 (Apr 23, 2022)

Rewind the cassette


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Turn over that record for me, while you are up, will you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Where could I drop off my film close by, that I could get it back in a few days, instead of a week?
I am anxious to see how my pictures of the children playing at the beach, came out.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> You _can't_ shop this late at night,
> because *all *_the stores are closed at this hour!_


Covid seems to have brought that one back.  Stores near me that were open 24/7 cut back hours for Covid and have not fully restored them.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Covid seems to have brought that one back.  Stores near me that were open 24/7 cut back hours for Covid and have not fully restored them.


same here, all our 24 hour stores are now only open until midnight ...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Turn over that record for me, while you are up, will you?


Likewise, “bump the tone arm… “


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2022)

Go change the channel.

I'll have the blue plate special.

I'll put some merthiolate on your booboo.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> I'll put some merthiolate on your booboo.


Boy do I remember how that stung !


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Boy do I remember how that stung !


Made me sing and dance for 10 minutes!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Let's go  disco dancing Saturday night


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 23, 2022)

Actually vinyl is making a big comeback.




Kaila said:


> Turn over that record for me, while you are up, will you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2022)

Put your left foot on the dimmer switch on the dimmer switch.


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2022)

Take the phone "off the hook".

And, one my parents would say... Wouldn't that ..._be the nitz"! ..._(best)
_
_


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2022)

"Push in the clutch!"


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## C50 (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> You _can't_ shop this late at night,
> because *all *_the stores are closed at this hour! _


Don't forget no Sunday shopping, everything was closed.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 23, 2022)

Guess what I heard on the party line.  Days when several different households shared a single phone connection.  Who got to use it was whoever got there first.


----------



## C50 (Apr 23, 2022)

Make sure you get up early enough to feed the cattle before you go to school.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 23, 2022)

"Number please?'


----------



## C50 (Apr 23, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Guess what I heard on the party line.  Days when several different households shared a single phone connection.  Who got to use it was whoever got there first.


I had two families with older girls on our party line,  boy was that fun for this young boy!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Covid seems to have brought that one back.  Stores near me that were open 24/7 cut back hours for Covid and have not fully restored them.


Yes, that's true.
I was thinking, however, that many people now do most or even all of their shopping, online, 24/7. Some of the present (even young and very able-bodied and healthy ) people seem to have everything delivered, that they order online, instead of spending the time in stores, that was once a usual activity and major part of everyone's daily or weekly lives.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> Take the phone "off the hook".


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

"_A penny saved is a penny earned."  ?_


----------



## Nathan (Apr 23, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Will you take a check?


Lol, young cashiers will look at you funny if you hand them paper dollar bills.   I have actually seen young cashiers have to get their supervisor to help them with a customer's check.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Who wants to clean the chalk board and erasers?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 23, 2022)

Roll down your window.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> "_A penny saved is a penny earned."_


I don't know why we still have pennies or any of the US coins really.  Since the half-cent was discontinued and the penny became our smallest coin we have had 3,200% inflation.  That means the 1857 penny would be worth 33 cents in today's money. Seems to me we have little use for pennies, nickels, dimes and probably quarters now.  https://www.officialdata.org/us/inflation/1857?amount=1#:~:text=$1 in 1857 is worth $33.05 today&text=$1 in 1857 is equivalent,cumulative price increase of 3,204.64%.


Gaer said:


> "Push in the clutch!"


My tractor still has a clutch.  And I think they might have them in cars in Europe... maybe.  However it has been over 40 years since I have seen one in a car here in the US.


----------



## Sachet (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I don't know why we still have pennies or any of the US coins really.  Since the half-cent was discontinued and the penny became our smallest coin we have had 3,200% inflation.  That means the 1857 penny would be worth 33 cents in today's money. Seems to me we have little use for pennies, nickels, dimes and probably quarters now.  https://www.officialdata.org/us/inflation/1857?amount=1#:~:text=$1 in 1857 is worth $33.05 today&text=$1 in 1857 is equivalent,cumulative price increase of 3,204.64%.
> 
> My tractor still has a clutch.  And I think they might have them in cars in Europe... maybe.  However it has been over 40 years since I have seen one in a car here in the US.


I have always driven a manual..since my first car..  '64 Mustang...and my current 
2000Acura Integra!!


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 23, 2022)

we need a new antenna.....


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2022)

Seems the phone is the biggie;

'Slammed down the receiver'


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> I have always driven a manual..since my first car..  '64 Mustang...and my current
> 2000Acura Integra!!


the majority of vehicles in the Uk are manuals... that said, both my daughter and estranged O/H drive automatics...I drive a manual...


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 23, 2022)

Take the clothes off the line.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Take the clothes off the line.


loads of people still hang their clothes on the line here.....not me ...but many of my neighbours


----------



## caroln (Apr 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Let's go  disco dancing Saturday night


Sounds great!  What time?


Mizmo said:


> we need a new antenna.....


I was going to say, turn the antenna!


----------



## caroln (Apr 23, 2022)

I need to defrost the freezer.
Where's the saucer for this cup?
I need to find a phone booth.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2022)

My grands say "roll down the window" though they've probably never seen a hand cranked car window.  TBH, I still say it, too.

Almost everyone says "hang up the phone" though few have wall phones to hang a receiver on.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yes, that's true.
> I was thinking, however, that many people now do most or even all of their shopping, online, 24/7. Some of the present (even young and very able-bodied and healthy ) people seem to have everything delivered, that they order online, instead of spending the time in stores, that was once a usual activity and major part of everyone's daily or weekly lives.


Yep.  I never liked shopping anyway.  Covid 19 has been a great excuse to avoid this and I'll never go back!


----------



## caroln (Apr 23, 2022)

StarSong said:


> My grands say "roll down the window" though they've probably never seen a hand cranked car window.  TBH, I still say it, too.
> 
> Almost everyone says "hang up the phone" though few have wall phones to hang a receiver on.


Actually, windows still "roll down" even though they're electric.

This got me thinking...is there a different way to say "hang up" when you're on a cell phone?  Disconnect the phone? Get off the phone?  Close the phone? Hang up seems the only logical thing to say!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 23, 2022)

? Help me flip the mattress.  (I'm not sure any of today's mattresses are "flip-able.")


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 23, 2022)

Have we saved enough Green Stamps for that lamp we want?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Actually vinyl is making a big comeback.


My son deejays using digital equipment but still has his turntables. He said there's nothing like vinyl. He and his constituent deejays had an all vinyl dance party about 5 years ago. The venue was packed and the three generations of us party goers had a great time. My son is known as a master deejay and he spun several different genres. One of his Hispanic partners spun Latin music, one of my favorite genres) and the other deejays spun in their favorite genres. Their fans are clammering for another such event and it was being planned, then COVID hit. 
@Pecos NICE wasn't there that night.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 24, 2022)

These sayings are the _cat’s pajamas _and the _bee’s knees!  _


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

We still say Bees knees a lot , here...


----------



## GAlady (Apr 24, 2022)

Can you untangle that telephone cord?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2022)

"I need change for the pay phone."
They have all disappeared!


----------



## Jace (Apr 24, 2022)

Bring me _a "church key"..._

(the handy, dandy bottle-cap opener...before twist-off caps)


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 24, 2022)

Jace said:


> Bring me _a "church key"..._
> 
> (the handy, dandy bottle-cap opener...before twist-off caps)


Haven’t heard that term in so long I forgot about it. I remember some kids in school thought it was so cool to carry their own personal “church key”. Didn’t take much to consider oneself daring in those days.

in response to post — “I pledge allegiance to the flag …. Etc.” Can today’s  American children say this by heart the way we did every morning in school? Does it have meaning to them ? 
(seriously asking, I really don’t know)


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 24, 2022)

Sunday Morning Routine...Dad, "get the paper off the porch!"  I have dibs on the funnies!  No fair, then I get dibs on the Sports Section....give mom all the ads.

Weekdays... "get the milk out of the milk box"


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I remember some kids in school thought it was so cool to carry their own personal “church key”. Didn’t take much to consider oneself daring in those days.


----------



## Jace (Apr 24, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Haven’t heard that term in so long I forgot about it. I remember some kids in school thought it was so cool to


Yes, it's _an oldie-- but goodie! _


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

The big hand is on 9 and the little hand is on 2.


----------



## Jace (Apr 24, 2022)

"Set the alarm clock"

My father's..that had the knob in the back you twisted manually to make sure it was fully set.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2022)

"I got a new transister radio for my birthday!"

"Have you listened to that new 45 by The Tops yet?"

"My first kiss was when we played Spin the Bottle in 4th grade."


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 24, 2022)

Sneak into the Drive In Theater..


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 24, 2022)

* “*I’m late because I forgot to wind the alarm clock”


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2022)

"Let your fingers do the walking" ...using the yellow pages


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

Their phone number is 7-2563.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

I need to get typewriter ribbons at the stationery store.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

Fill 'er up, check the oil and wash the windshield.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 24, 2022)

My sisters first job out of high school was an operator at the phone company.
Our phone did not have a dial, you picked up the handset and told the operator what number you wanted.
Cars did not have directional signals (trafficators).  The brand new Chevrolet that my father bought in 1937 for $700 did not have a radio, the heater was extra and it only had one tail light.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Have you _written any letters lately?  

You can't *get *any letters, if you don't *write any!*_


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2022)

Numbah please.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 27, 2022)

Thank you cards.

Granddaughters never write any.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> ? Help me flip the mattress.  (I'm not sure any of today's mattresses are "flip-able.")


Yes, traditional mattresses are still available.   We have one and we turn it regularly.
We and many others still hang clothes on the line to dry

However, not many of us need a starting handle for our (manual) car.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> Their phone number is 7-2563.


Wow - I don't remember this, but it triggered my memory that my childhood number began "longacre 1 xxxxxxx."  How did we even dial such a thing?


----------



## Sachet (Apr 27, 2022)

A prefix such as Long acre translates to the numbers on the dial indicated by L and A. 4 -1.


----------



## Jace (Apr 27, 2022)

How 'bout...*Holy Cow! *


----------



## Sachet (Apr 27, 2022)

Sachet said:


> A prefix such as Long acre translates to the numbers on the dial indicated by L and A. 4 -1.


Maybe...5 -1.


----------



## Jace (Apr 27, 2022)

Ours was HEmlock...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm always using expressions my granddaughter (age 19) doesn't understand. It cracks me up when she asks "what does that mean?" One was "I'm just bustin' your chops".


----------



## Victor (Apr 28, 2022)

I still have 2 landline phones and I take it off sometimes.  I have saucers also a large square antenna I use checks all the time too etc. These things are not out of date.  Ask around


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2022)

"Peace on Earth" is just pie in the sky thinking.  
From Google - pie in the sky: 
something that is pleasant to contemplate but is very unlikely to be realized.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 28, 2022)

"everything thing is just ducky..."


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Take the clothes off the line.


I can't tell you the horrible winter days I had to wrestle my mom's frozen wash down from that clothesline. THEN I had to break them to throw them into the dryer.  Have you ever tried to get frozen jeans into a dryer??????? Her clothes had to smell fresh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2022)

Shouldn't we get married, first?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> Their phone number is 7-2563.


Our phone number was 7321. It was NOT a party line, OOHHHH! Then it became 4-7321- how in the hell were we supposed to remember all those numbers. It caused quite a stir when the phone company added that 4.
BTW  764-7321 was my parents number for over 50 years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2022)

The check is in the mail.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 8, 2022)

Once-hot, hip sayings from _Rowan and Martin’s Laugh-In_ (1967-1973), including “_Sock it to me!_,” and “_Here comes the judge!_”


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2022)

"Rewind the tape".


----------



## JustDave (May 8, 2022)

Pass me the TV Guide.


----------



## Bella (May 9, 2022)

"Can you dig it?"


----------



## dobielvr (May 9, 2022)

Cheez Whiz.



Let's Boogie


----------



## Forerunner (May 9, 2022)

You look like you've been beat with a soot bag and drug through a knot-hole!


----------



## Jules (May 9, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> ? Help me flip the mattress.  (I'm not sure any of today's mattresses are "flip-able.")


I have one and it’s a pain to flip it.  


Jace said:


> How 'bout...*Holy Cow! *


I say that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Pass me the TV Guide.


Still relevant today.  In the UK, it's called "The Radio Times" and remains one of the great traditions here.  It used to be referred to as "The official organ of the BBC" and first appeared on 28th. Sept 1923.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 10, 2022)

John Denver's "Far Out"!


----------



## Bella (May 10, 2022)

"I like the cut of your jib."


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2022)

I need a longer phone cord.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 11, 2022)

Milder expletives used to be the norm, like “Holy Cow!”  My mother used to say “Oh, Crow!” when she was really disgusted.  Believe me, you’d know it!   If you were in trouble, you used to be “in Dutch.”  Then you might get ”read the riot act,” given “Hail Columbia,” or “your name would be Mudd” (after the doctor who helped John Wilkes Booth).  You’d be “in the doghouse” then.  In these days of the F-bomb everywhere, I kinda miss those times…


----------



## Bella (May 13, 2022)

Made in the shade.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2022)

Got my pictures from the drug store..


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2022)

Don't forget to leave a note for the milkman.


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 26, 2022)

Kodak Moment


----------



## JaniceM (May 26, 2022)

With the long hair these days, you can't tell the boys from the girls


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2022)

Hurry up and hang up the phone, I need to make a call!


----------

